# WTS: Under Armour Scent Control



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Under Armour Scent Control Softershell Anorack, Realtree Xtra, size XL
Under Armour Scent Control Softershell pants, Realtree Xtra, size XXL(waist taken in 2")
UA Scent Control 1/4 zip fleece, Realtree AP, size XL
UA Scent Control Fleece Beanie
UA Scent Control Fleece Gloves
UA Early Season Gloves.

All in excllent condition, only worn last hunting season(2016). Switching over to different gear, so this stuff has to go.

$240 shipped for all.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Adam, if you dont mind me asking what are your typical clothes sizes? and your height? It will help me in figuring out if it will fit or not


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm 6'2" 205lb and normally wear an XL. This stuff fits me with enough room for layers underneath.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$225


----------

